# Hot Fuzz - looking for LFE?



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm not sure what the intent was but Hot Fuzz is so hot in the LFE track that I had to turn down my IB for fear of toasting my amp. I think it must be for comedic effect but I wonder if they just had a poor mixing crew. Don't get me wrong, it is a LOT of fun listening to the LFE in this movie but much of it doesn't make sense. The movie itself was just ok... it gets better towards the end but pretty slow and not much for comedy in my opinion.

Anyone else? Great test for you sub!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi, first post here  

My wife and I purchased the HD-DVD version and , wow LFE heaven as you have said  To the both of us the movie was great because it poked fun at every and I mean every action movie in the last 20 years , you just really need to catch it. but really if you can, watch it again and you will see what I am talking about.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Saw the preview and didn't thik it would be my cup of tea, but if theres lots of bass I'll have to check it out.

Hakka.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

LawrenceJ said:


> Hi, first post here
> 
> My wife and I purchased the HD-DVD version and , wow LFE heaven as you have said  To the both of us the movie was great because it poked fun at every and I mean every action movie in the last 20 years , you just really need to catch it. but really if you can, watch it again and you will see what I am talking about.


 
Yeah, I caught a lot of that humor but thought it could have been done better. Just my opinion on the movie, definitely a must see for bass enthusiats though!

Oh, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome! :jiggy:

Just for fun I went back and watch the end with in the station house, and man I walked into the kitchen and watched the dishes and glasses in a cabinet dance around.:T:T 

ehhe what a fun thing to show off to guest when they visit.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

LawrenceJ said:


> Thanks for the welcome! :jiggy:
> 
> Just for fun I went back and watch the end with in the station house, and man I walked into the kitchen and watched the dishes and glasses in a cabinet dance around.:T:T
> 
> ehhe what a fun thing to show off to guest when they visit.


Ah, yes... the wife loves is when I rearrange her dishes through LFE overload.:bigsmile:


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

Just watched this on HD-DVD. This thing had great LFE. I think it was part of them making fun of action movies since it wasn't poorly mixed LFE or anything. Just good solid bass - but a bit over the top.

Great movie. Lots of fun and with the same genuineness (sp?) between the buddies you saw in Shaun of the Dead. I think I actually liked Shaun of the Dead better since it was a sweeter, simpler movie. But, Hot Fuzz is still a must-see, and I think I may have missed some of the allusions to other cop movies, but I could still see that their tongues were firmly planted in their cheeks.


Mitch


----------



## Fred33 (Sep 4, 2007)

I found the movie to be very funny. The ending was especially great.


----------



## pappaj (Aug 9, 2007)

Sounds good I just finished my first sonosub and I can't wait to watch this on the weekend


----------



## WillyD (Sep 6, 2006)

I agree that the movie was "just ok". Shaun of the Dead was a fair bit better IMO.


----------



## pappaj (Aug 9, 2007)

I watched the movie this weekend and I felt it was ok, there was alot of explosions and a quite a bit of bass but nothing too low. I found the movie 300 to be much better even just for the part when the giant mutant thing stomps around. It was about 3/4 of the way through the battle the enemy had the mutant chained up and he began stomping, lasted about 5sec but totally worth watching the movie for I almost lost everything hanging on the wall.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

I watched Shaun of the Dead last night, much better movie than hot fuzz, and I thought the LFE was better in Shaun of the Dead, it seemed lower and less boomy.

Hakka.


----------



## pappaj (Aug 9, 2007)

I haven't even seen shaun of the dead I'll have to check that one out. Mybe this week while the wife is gone then I don't have to listen to (turn it down the pictures might fall down):heehee:


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeah, the bass in Hot Fuzz was by no means good, just overly bloated... extremely hot.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

*Hot Fuzz?*

Got this HD DVD today and watched tonight. I had read good reviews of it but was a little apprehensive about getting it . 
I'm sorry I waited. It had kind of a strange beginning but got better fast. By the time it was over I totally satisfied with the movie. Short version, cop does his job too well and makes other cops in his station look bad so he is promoted and moved to the 'country'. The city where is moves is one of the safest cities in England, no murders in many years. He finds that there have been a lot of 'accidents but no murders. This is where it starts getting interesting so watch for yourself.
Picture quality is good, not much color and surround/bass is excellent. I had to turn down the volume during the gun fight near the end because I was afraid of having neighbors complain from the bass. 
GF and I both really enjoyed this one. :T:T


----------

